# friends



## maimouna (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello
My name is maimouna i have been living in cape town for 2 years and i find it very difficult to make friends. i am 31 years speak french, english, spanish. i was living in switzerland before and love to socialize. i will love to meet people from different countries . Cape town is beautiful but to make friends it s a nightmare.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

maimouna said:


> Hello
> My name is maimouna i have been living in cape town for 2 years and i find it very difficult to make friends. i am 31 years speak french, english, spanish. i was living in switzerland before and love to socialize. i will love to meet people from different countries . Cape town is beautiful but to make friends it s a nightmare.


Welcome to South Africa


----------



## nikitay97 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi, 

i dont live in cape-town, i actually live in montreal, ive been here for two years and i have had simmilar problems - unable to make friends, having an unhappy social life. 

im not going to try and give you advice because having an unhappy social life is such a personal issue, but i will say that i feel your pain (for sure!) and i can tell you why i am having my problems. 

i moved here alone, i am a student. i was really worried about having the -wrong kinds of friends- so i became a bit of a loner. also, i live in a french neighborhood, so being blonde with blue eyes makes me stand out and feel alienated (hahaha, i should move to cape-town). also, i feel intimidated by the language issue here, which is very political. i could imagine that maybe the politics in SA could be a bit intimidating too. 

my advice - 

get a bottle of wine, a book, and hang out in a beach or a park. say hi to people, meet these people later in the same park.... 

anyways, good luck! try to keep a good outlook!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

nikitay97 said:


> hi,
> 
> i dont live in cape-town, i actually live in montreal, ive been here for two years and i have had simmilar problems - unable to make friends, having an unhappy social life.
> 
> ...


 Join a church and attend their socials or if you are not into that, join a non profit organisation as voluntary worker. Good luck.


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Welcome to South Africa


Ignore "mister facts" here. He's just a grinch. I'm really surprised you're struggling to make friends in Cape Town. Very friendly place if you give it a chance. Join a social group of some kind and things should happen naturally.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Maimouna

Go onto the Cape Town Gumtree and have a look at what's happening under 'Community'.

There's always a lot of activities that you could join in with like-minded people.


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Maimouna,

Whereabouts are you in Cape Town? I just moved to Cape Town last month and I'm having a blast. There's a few women's organisations here where you can attend their meetings.

2 years should be enough to make lots of new friends, girl! Do you go out a lot? How about colleagues?

Post more on this forum so that you can have the PM privilege so that I can PM you and maybe meet up somewhere. I have a few friends that have their own 'singles clubs' and they always have something going on on weekends.


----------



## robosch (Sep 13, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing myself. If it's not really safe to go out on your own, too far, how on earth does one manage to make friends. I guess we would go to the Church that's nearest and perhaps I could find a 'ladies of a certain age' group ha ha ha! Anyway Maimouna, I sincerely hope that you find some companions soon - it's difficult being alone. I've lived out here in Chennai for the past almost ten years and could count friends on less than one hand !


----------

